# mold in my sauerkraut



## lazysheep (Dec 2, 2011)

I 'jarred up' my kraut from the crock and put it in the fridge. Needed the crock for another project or I would have left it in there for awhile. It has been in the fridge for a couple weeks and now has blue MOLD. Is this common? I haven't had it happen before, although I usually can it up.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

No, mold in your kraut is not common. Did you have the kraut under plenty of juice?

If you have plenty of juice and the mold is floating on top I think you can just remove it as you would during the fermentation process. I don't think it is harmful, just not tasty.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Only time I saw mold on mine it was because the brine wasn't strong enough to begin with. I tried to cut back a little on the salt one year and lost the whole batch to mold.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've never had BLUE mold on top of my kraut, but I did have WHITE mold on the top. It was caused by not being submerged in the brine during canning. I just took off the top portion of kraut and served the rest.

We're all still here!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

In, throw it out. On top, skim it off....James


----------



## lazysheep (Dec 2, 2011)

James- yep its gonna go out. I was just so disappointed. Trying to eat more "live" food. I guess mold is certainly live but its not for consumption! I'll go with a bit more salt next time. I always have to add brine during the process, and actually had less trouble with the top mold than usual, but I guess it doesn't always work out. Rats. thanks for all the comments.


----------

